# Equipos rayos x



## kristy (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien sabe si se puede descargar el manual de un equipo de rayos x de siemens es de la familia polymovil.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 2, 2008)

Necesitas que sea solamente ese tipo de equipo o con cualquier otro parecido o de otra marca no tendrias problemas?

Podrias decirnos para que lo vas a utilizar?


Un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 13, 2008)

tenes ese equipo en especial? o queres saber como se construye un radiador de rayos x? porque para hacerlo es bastante simple, pero muy peligroso. los manuales y esas cosas creo q los vas a encontrar mejor por el buscador q por el foro.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 13, 2008)

*DJ DRACO* al parece krysty se olvido de pasar de nuevo por el foro o soluciono su problema y no aviso nada :S

Un saludo!


----------



## ing.yovanny (Mar 7, 2009)

Hola amigos, tenfo un problema con un equipo portatil de rayos x, tengo dos cables sueltos de este equipo son dos cables que bienen debajo de las trajetas de mando o de control, del cual probienen del transformador grande que tambien alimenta las tarjetas bien son tres cables principales q salen del transformador dos de ellos los tengo sueltos un tab central y el otro es de un extremo de la bobina,

Si alguien me podria colaborar con los planos se los agradeceria,

Marca      General Electric
Modelo    11cca1
numero   842196
Modelo    cmx 110


----------



## jackflash43 (Ago 28, 2009)

El modelo es CMX o AMX.
Si aclara el modelo y envía una foto del equipo y del area donde está el problema puedo hacer algo por usted.


----------



## ing.yovanny (Oct 12, 2009)

hola,, e solucionado el problema de los tre cables del trasnformador,, de ante mano gracias por tu mensaje o por responder,,, tengo otro problemita,,, estoy en tesis y no se q hacer,, estube metido un buen tiempo por los equipos de rayos x y quisiera saber hacerca de como se puede plasmar el rayo en una celula q plasme directamente a una computadora,,, o si tu sabes de alguna idea de algun tipo de tesis parecida o mas simple te lo agradeceria, pues no puedo terminar micarrera,,, te lo ahradeceria si me respondes lo mas rapido posible pues tengo  solo 6 meses para esto...



un abrazo


----------



## joanmontoya (Dic 3, 2010)

hola necesito hacer un proyecto de hacer gafas de rayos x para yo poder ver dentro de los aparatos o laguna maquinaria pense si se podia resolverlo el problema y asi nos puede faciliar las soluciones de poder arreglarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2010)

joanmontoya dijo:


> hola necesito hacer un proyecto de hacer gafas de rayos x para yo poder ver dentro de los aparatos o laguna maquinaria pense si se podia resolverlo el problema y asi nos puede faciliar las soluciones de poder arreglarlo.



¿ Y que solución propones ?

Dale una leída a esto, a ver si te orientas:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rayos_X

Me parece que estas viendo demasiada ciencia-fixión.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 3, 2010)

Un pañuelo de plomo te lo atas sobre los ojos


----------



## reactancia (Dic 11, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> tenes ese equipo en especial? o queres saber como se construye un radiador de rayos x? porque para hacerlo es bastante simple, pero muy peligroso.



me podrian explicar como construir un radiador de rayos x?? ya se que es peligroso

gracias de antemano

salu2


----------



## RayosX (Dic 12, 2010)

En realidad a lo que llamais radiador de rayos x se llama generador de rayos x que tampoco está bien dicho ya que tal generador lo que produce es una alta tensión durante unos cuantos milisegundos y esta alta tensión es aplicada al tubo de rayos x (tubo de crockets) que en realidad es el que produce los rayos x. Bueno para más información y a aquellos que les interese el tema googlear. Un saludo.


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 12, 2010)

LOL amigos, he leido todo este post.. no se.. a mi imprecion creo que no va nada serio... si no es asi perdonen sera una forma de leer XDD


----------



## Dano (Dic 12, 2010)

joanmontoya dijo:


> hola necesito hacer un proyecto de hacer gafas de rayos x para yo poder ver dentro de los aparatos o laguna maquinaria pense si se podia resolverlo el problema y asi nos puede faciliar las soluciones de poder arreglarlo.



Necesitas unas gafas como estas.... 

Estas trabajando con equipos de Rayos X y tienes ese tipo de dudas? Por el bien de tu salud infórmate sobre el tema...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 12, 2010)

Un pequeño aporte a los rayos X http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2008/04/20/generando-rayos-x-con-valvulas-comunes-de-recepcion/


----------



## reactancia (Ene 3, 2011)

muy bueno el aporte gracias


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 3, 2011)

Un link de la estadística de mi blog me ha traído a estos foros, me lo veo al tigre negro, amigazo de hace años recomendando!!! 
Estoy embarcado en fabricar un tubo de RX, en estos días me llega una placa de molibdeno que usaré de anticátodo y luego entraré a renegar con el soplado de vidrio, eso no es para chambones.
Un saludo cordial a todos y para vos Angel uno muy especial, se que no debe ser el mejor fin de años para vos y me imagino porqué pero igual espero que unos tintos te hayas puesto arriba.
César


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Amigazoooooooooooooooooooooooo 
Qué alegría de verte por acá!
Lo que imaginas tenés razón, pero bueno, que le vamos a hacer.

Te da la bomba de vacío para intentar eso? O va junto con la difusora? Ya la terminaste y funcionó?
Lograste conseguir algún extremófilo?
Buscá en el foro fuente para electroforesis, ya faltan solo unos retoques de diseño y sobre todo hay un candidato para hacerlo 

PD: creo que te va a gustar este foro, hay mucho de diseños propios, y está bien moderado, no como en otros lares


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 3, 2011)

La difusora salió andando de una, asi que dispongo de un vacío aceptable, ademas ayudaré con un getter de Mg, veremos como me va con el soplado de vidrio.
Lo de los extremófilos me tiene sorprendido, no se donde se pueden hablar temas off topic en este foro, no sea que me saquen amarilla en la primera.
Ya buscaré la fuente, capaz tenes dos candidatos a hacerla je je.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Entrá en la sala de charla, ahí se puede postear sobre diversos temas.


----------



## Biomedico (Abr 27, 2011)

Amigos alguien tubiera plano electrico de equipo de rayos x ionoray 500 procedencia argentica para que me apoye


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2011)

Estos equemas son un tanto dificiles de conseguir, no ha intentado contactar al fabricante?
Podrias plantear que problema presenta tal vez podamos ayudarte igualmente


----------

